# 2012 MBF Bicycle Build Off (Feb 1st-April 1st)



## RailRider (Jan 10, 2012)

We are having a Build Off Contest on the Muscle Bike Forums if anyone is interested. I know most of us belong to several Bicycle sites now. Its a great way to support the hobby, and have fun at the same time. Come Visit and see what everyone is creating out of their old bike parts! 

http://classicmusclebike.yuku.com/forums/229/Build-Off


----------



## RailRider (Jan 10, 2012)

*1st Place "KING of the Build Off" Trophies will be awarded to each class winner!*

Also Note: 1st Place "KING of the Build Off" Trophies will be awarded to each class winner!


----------



## RailRider (Jan 18, 2012)

*Sears Spider*

*Have had a good turn out so we decided to start early! Here is my entry so far!* 




+



=


----------

